# Safety??



## ACTRenovator (Jan 1, 2007)

hey guys!

Just a quick comment. Vests! Do construction workers wearing flourescent vests (either orange or yellow) make it safer on the building site? I think this is arguable. Yeah shaw you can see them better and easier! 

Whether OH&S and the entire rant is a money spinner and gives unsuccessfull builders a new job, I don't know. PLEASE trust me, I believe Safety is EXTREMELY important and needed in our industry because of the high rate of injuries and fatalities. But personally, I think this is all a fashion going on at the moment in the Australian Building Industry and I believe the world too! 

Also In certain States in Australia we need an OH&S card to say we have completed a Health and Safety course. I did it 2 years back gaining a green card (we call it that). Now just recently we had to do the frigen course again because the authorities changed it to a GREEN card! What crap! Anyway it is all money and giving someone a job. Keep them off the street I suppose. 

What are your thoughts?

Have a successful and awsome New Year! Take it easy,

Boogga (Canberra, Australia)


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome Boo!


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

Boo, I don't know about all trades at all sites, but I think if your working on the road or near heavy equipment you need to have a vest on. I've seen alot of equipment operators who are anal about everyone in the hole wearing a vest so that he can see them. 

I have a few OSHA training certs. 10hrs general construction saftey, and 40hrs for work on hazardous waste sites. Also confinded space entry training plus the hazardous waste one needs 8 additional hours every year to stay active.

You think all that is bad? Wait unitl you are on a jobsite where there is a full time health and safety person onsite at all times. It seems like a bit much but for large GC's and CM's their salaries are justified by the amount saved on insurance premiums.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Working in dimly lit worksites where scissors lifts, boom lifts, trucks, and excavating machinery are jetting around, a vest helps keep guys from getting run over. Same idea with a reflective stripe or two on the hard hat. In the bright of the day, I'm not sure that there's much benefit. Somebody probably got a bunch of government money once upon a time to do a 5 year study on that. I'm kind of a safety Nazi, but even at that I find vests to be only of value in poor light.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Every since the accident I make my guys wear vest every time we get on a roof...... the only time I didn't see them it cost me two injured fellas and a DUI.:w00t:........hey! .......Finding a parking place was nutz!

Bob


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I wear a vest everyday. I have more pockets to put marking pens, notepads,spec sheets, two-way,survey book and other miscellaneous stuff that doesn't belong in the bags. 

That and I work around heavey equip. and tower cranes all day long.


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

Booga, i lived in Canberra for a couple of months. I loved it there. Very clean.


----------



## ACTRenovator (Jan 1, 2007)

Canberra a great place. Where do you live/work now?

Good point dimly lit areas need workers wearing fluro vests.

Good one!

Boogga


----------

